# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi All

## RedHotMike

Hi there, 
Time to give the house a makeover and get rid of that 20yo grey paint!  I have 10 years working in frame and truss so the structural side of things is pretty much under control but making it look pretty may need some work  :Smilie:  
Michael

----------


## OFG

G'day Michael,
Agree...pretty can take a lot of doing.
Just ask my Mum  :Hahaha:

----------

